# what's cookin' for the weekend?



## BYBBQ (Nov 11, 2005)

It's a long weekend upon us-so-what's on the menus !
I'm doing 3 racks of spares-1/2 dz. Brats & 1/2 dz Italian Sausages-potato salad-smoked backed beans-coleslaw-sweet cornbread

Of course one day going to Ribfest2005.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 11, 2005)

nuttin here....boss is taking me out Sat night, got a golf game sunday


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 11, 2005)

Weekend Finally!!!
I've been trying so have some spares since Wednesday. Something always came up. ](*,) 
Made up a new batch of rub and sauce and can't wait to try it.
I may even take a halfer today and getting started on them spares this afternoon!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm cooking a bunch of spares, bunch of chicken, bunch of sausage, bunch of ABT's for WolfeFest!  Weathers gonna be beautiful!!!


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 11, 2005)

16 Turkeys for a Corporate Thanksgiving feed.  Nothing fancy,  Rubbed with Tony's and smoked in hickory.  Pull off the bones and seperate into dark and white meat.  Add a little Tony's for salt and pepper value and 7 UP to keep it moist.  A combo that keeps paying year after year.

I'll probably add a couple of racks of ribs and a chicken or two just to knock off some dinners in advance.  The freezer is looking a little weak.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 11, 2005)

I have pics ready. 
Who's gunna be the first?
Muuuuhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Ratman (Nov 11, 2005)

Doing a turkey following ZBQ's brine.   [-o<


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 11, 2005)

Golf Saturday, then picking up a load of apple wood
Chili Sunday!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I have pics ready.
> Who's gunna be the first?
> Muuuuhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Come on, Scotty!  Get off your







and post them damn pics!!  =D>  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 11, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know... you're asking a lot out someone on FIRCKIN dial-up!. 
Yeah, let it be known.....whatever. 

Arrghh. I hate work !  :grin:  :!:    .... stumbles off to find camera ....


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Ya know... you're asking a lot out someone on FIRCKIN dial-up!.
> Yeah, let it be known.....whatever.
> 
> Arrghh. I hate work !  :grin:  :!:    .... stumbles off to find camera ....


Sorry, bud . . But, you teased 1st...  :!:


----------



## Thom Emery (Nov 11, 2005)

Links Sat. for the Family
Chili Sun. for Cook Off at Church


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 12, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









http://community.webshots.com/album/502304404DFQDMU

Came out a little tough. Only had them in foil for an hour. Hardly any smoke ring. I used 2 sticks of cherry and 2 chunks of apple. But still yummy. Gunna reheat them low in foil and see if they'll soften a little.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Damn!  They DO look gooood!!!  =P~  Thanks Scotty


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 12, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Damn!  They DO look gooood!!!  =P~  Thanks Scotty



Thanks... just had some warming up in foil with a little sauce. That perked em right up. Pull off the bone clean...nice texture retained. Nice flavor. Awesome lunch!


----------

